# CP5511



## ThomasGr (21 November 2003)

Hallo!
Ich möchte den CP5511 auf meinem Notebook unter Win XP installieren. Bei einer ganz normalen Installation, landet er auf dem selben IRQ wie der PCMCIA Controller. Was natürlich, wie ja auch von Siemens angegeben, nicht funktioniert. Nutze ich das Tool von Siemens wie angegeben, wird dem CP nach dem Neustart dann gar kein IRQ mehr zugewiesen.
Von Hand kann ich beide IRQs (den vom CP und den vom PCMCIA Controller) nicht ändern. In den Geräteeigenschaften des PCMCIA Controllers ist die Funktion "Manuell konfigurieren" deaktiviert. Beim CP kommt die Meldung: "Die Resourceneinstellung kann nicht geändert werden. Wählen sie im Feld "Einstellung basiert auf" eine andere Konfiguration". Nur ist da keine andere die ich auswählen kann.
Im abgesicherten Modus hat es übrigens auch nicht hingehauen, und im BIOS kann ich auf dem Notebook leider keine IRQs reservieren.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee??


----------



## RolfB (21 November 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

schau dir mal diesen Link an:
http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/llisap...&lang=de&content=skm/search.asp?&Query=cp5511
und dann den Artikel:
"CP 5511 wird unter Windows2000/XP nicht korrekt angesprochen"
da kann man ein Tool downloaden, mit dem  die
erforderlichen Einstellungen  durchgeführt werden können.

Auf jeden Fall braucht die Karte einen eigenen Interupt und einen
freien Speicherbereich im D-Segment.

vielleicht hilft's 

mfg.

Rolf


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2003)

Das habe ich schon versucht (wie beschrieben  :wink: )
Danach kriegt "der arme Kerl" aber gar keinen IRQ mehr.....was natürlich auch nicht funktioniert


----------



## sps-concept (22 November 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

wenn du mir deine Mailadresse gibst schick ich dir was zu.

MfG
André


----------



## tommy (19 Januar 2004)

hallo,
habe genau das gleiche problem, was soll ich machen?


----------



## Sandra Siegrist (20 Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich kann das Ding nicht mal installieren, da die Fehlermeldung "Nicht genügend freier Ressourcen vorhanden" erscheint. 

MfG,
Sandra


----------



## tommy (20 Januar 2004)

also installiert scheint er "irgendwie" zu sein, wenn ich ihn einsteck, macht der liebe rechner was und das wars denn auch. erkannt hat er ihn einmal als cp5511, doch ich finde nix in der hardwarekonfig...
unter win 2000 läuft er


----------



## leen (3 März 2004)

Hallo,

Wir haben auch Probleme mit der Karte gehabt.

Bein uns liet es an P4 (ist wohl zu schnell) :lol: 

mfg leen


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

hallo zusammen
siet ihr sicher das der cp551 für euren laptop gemacht ist ?

ich konnte den cp551 beim neuen laptop nicht mehr gebrauchen weil 
der cp5511 nur auf 16bit pcmci slot läuft und mein amilo fujitsu-siemens
nur noch 32bit karten unterstützt.

gruss chris


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Mai 2004)

chris1 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen
> siet ihr sicher das der cp551 für euren laptop gemacht ist ?
> 
> ich konnte den cp551 beim neuen laptop nicht mehr gebrauchen weil
> ...



So siehts aus. Siemens sagt, wenn die o.g. Downloads  nicht funktionieren, vergeßt es. Als Ersatz gibt es die 5612 Karte für PC-Slots.

Gruß pt


----------



## Bender25 (23 November 2004)

Hab heute meine CP5511 bekommen, die ich bei Ebay ersteigert hab.
Jetzt habe ich diesen Thread entdeckt und ich muß sagen es würde mich echt anfiechen wenn die Karte net auf meinem Fujitsu Siemens laufen würde. 
Ich hab die Karte in mein Notebook gesteckt, und die Installation hat von alleine angefangen. Hab auch keine weiteren Treiber gebraucht da er alleine was gefunden hat.

Bin dann beim Simatic Manager auf PG Schnittstelle einstellen und unter Diagnose der CP 5511 auf Hardware Testen. Zeigt alles ok an. 
Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das die Karte bei mir geht? Kanns leider noch nicht testen, da ich noch kein passendes Kabel von der CP5511 zur SPS hab! Oder geht die Karte grundsätzlich zu installieren aber man kann keine Verbindung aufbauen??????


----------



## Question_mark (23 November 2004)

Hallo Bender25,


> Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das die Karte bei mir geht?


Das hängt jetzt davon ab, ob Dein Notebook den 16-Bit PCMCIA-Slot unterstützt. Da wir Dein Notebook nicht kennen, können wir Deine Frage auch leider nicht beantworten. Wenn Dein Notebook nur 32-Bit PCMCIA unterstützt, brauchst Du einen CP5512. Also einfach Kabel besorgen und probieren, oder die PCMCIA-Unterstützung Deines Notebooks herausfinden.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## plc_tippser (23 November 2004)

Ich spreche auch immer erst von einer geglückten Installation, wenn ich die erste erfolgreich Verbindung aufbauen konnte.

Am besten noch eine Var-Tab mit vielen Einträgen testen.

pt


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2004)

Puhh da bin ich überfragt. Hab nen Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M ca. 2 1/2 Jahre alt. Kabel zwischen CP5511 und SPS ist schon ein ganz normale  0Medem Kabel.

Muß morgen mal schauen danach


----------



## Ralle (24 November 2004)

Leider stimmt das mit den 16-Bit-Slots.
Wer also eine CP5511 hat und ein neues Notebook kaufen will sollte das vorher testen oder die ca. 500,-€ für eine neue CP5512 gleich mit einplanen.

Übrigens: SAMSUNG P35 Centrino-Notebook arbeitet mit der CP5511 !


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2004)

Also habs jetzt ein Kabel aufgetrieben und getestet. Geht natürlich net :evil:  :twisted: 

Wenn ich auf PG/Schnittstelle - Diagnose geh und testen will kommt Fehler:0x0316 Hardware Device schon vergeben   Was kann ich damit anfangen???

Wenn ich nun online gehen will kommt die Meldung:
Die Konfigurierte Hardware-Schnittstelle wird bereits von einem anderen Programmpacket verwendet. Beenden Sie alle S7 Anwendungen.......
hab aber nur den Manager offen, sonst nichts.

Denke mal das das Kabel ok ist. Ich muß dazu ja kein spezielles Kabel nehmen oder? Ist ein 9pol an beiden enden buchsen (weibl.)

Bitte sagt jetzt nicht das es keine change mehr gibt *heul*


----------



## Ralle (24 November 2004)

Sieh dir mal den Link von RolfB (2.Eintrag) an. Evt. mußt du die Parameter im Gerätemanager für die CP5511 ändern, der D-Bereich darf nicht von anderen Applikationen benutzt sein!


----------



## Bender25 (24 November 2004)

juhuuuuu geht. Danke!


----------



## Perfektionist (3 November 2010)

RolfB schrieb:


> schau dir mal diesen Link an:
> http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/llisap...&lang=de&content=skm/search.asp?&Query=cp5511
> und dann den Artikel:
> ...


Update, der Beitrag ist heute hier zu finden:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/9853739


----------



## Perfektionist (3 November 2010)

so, bei mir gehts nicht. Und es liegt nicht an 32/16-Bits und auch nicht an freien Interruptressourcen. Bei mir will der Treiber Arbeitsspeicher in der ersten Hälfte des D-Segments belegen (siehe dazu auch den Siemensbeitrag), also den Bereich D4000-D7FFF und ein kurzes Stück davor. Dahin sind in meinem Laptop dem Anschein nach u.a. irgendwelche PCI-Sachen gelegt. Und die würden gerne mit dem CP teilen, aber der teilt nicht (so bei Siemens nachzulesen). Der Versuch, den 5511 manuell nach D8000-DFFFF zu legen scheitert, obwohl dieser Bereich im Gerätemanager als nicht belegt gelistet wird. Und Speicherbereich anderweitig freizuschaufeln indem man die anderen Komponenten versetzt scheitert daran, dass die Klickbox(en) "automatisch konfigurieren" fest eingeschaltet sind/ist.

Ach so, noch ein Querlink zu einem anderen Thread, der sich mit 5511 befasst: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39675


----------

